# Cigarfest 08



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

No words needed here other than which Cigar Live members are pictured.

doogie466
Deuce
Jimmy Ray
Maduro PiPs
MrTapes
robisjebus
Walt
and of coarse the man himself Sam Leccia!

I saw Dave (Bulz) at the Olive booth and he introduced me to none other than Jose Oliva.

I also ran into mhlatke. I didn't get a pic cause I thought I would see him again which of coarse I didnt. 

It was great to finally meet everyone! I had a blast. doogie and I hung around IN the Nub booth for a bit making people jealous.  

Mario looks good in the Mini don't he....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And a couple more taken by a friend...


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

HAHA nice pics!!!! Dozer man you gotta smile, ur next to 2 beautiful women!!! :leph:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> HAHA nice pics!!!! Dozer man you gotta smile, ur next to 2 beautiful women!!! :leph:


I was but he took so long to take the pic people behind us were getting annoyed and I was trying to hurry him up and he caught me before I could smile again. The line for that booth was looooong for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

He couldn't smile he probably would of passed out.:redface:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet pics Dozer, looks like you were enjoying those two lovely ladies.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great pic's man!*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics Mike


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

tmoney said:


> Sweet pics Dozer, looks like you were enjoying those two lovely ladies.


Not nearly as much as the guy that won dinner with them at the raffle...


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

DOZER said:


> I was but he took so long to take the pic people behind us were getting annoyed and I was trying to hurry him up and he caught me before I could smile again. The line for that booth was looooong for obvious reasons.


hahaha poor bastard, i can imagine how nice it would be to have dinner with those two haha!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

one creepy avatar


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics, Mike!! Looks like such a great time.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

totally dwarf the hotties :Biggrin:
take 2, there small. Looks like an awesome time was had.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Network13 said:


> totally dwarf the hotties :Biggrin:
> take 2, there small. Looks like an awesome time was had.


Yeah well, I dwarf everyone... :mrcool:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like , from all the pics, y'all had a great time.

I gotta make to one of these some year!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics mike and tell mario to get his but out of my car


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! That Oliveros booth always draws a crowd.:biggrin:.
I thought I would catch up w/you too later but that crowd was incredible - had a fiver w/your name on it!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bodacious tatas


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice photos. Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That Acid low-rider is pretty funny. Looks like everyone had a great time... tons of smoke lol. 

Watching people roll cigars always memorizes me....


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics, as usual. SOOOO wish I could of been there, looks like y'all had a great time. Ah well, there's always next year. That Acid convertible is amaaazing!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics Mike! Seem you hat a great time! :redface:

ps. The girl in blue has some beautiful.... euh eyes?


----------



## laplhroaig (Mar 21, 2008)

That chic in the first picture is pornstar hot.
looked like a great event.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics dozer


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

It was good to meet ya Mike wish could of met up with you guys earlier.Got to talk with Deuce /Robisjebus


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

It looks like I missed quite a few Cigar Live members @ Cigar Fest. I will have to make sure that doesn't happen next year.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great Stuff!!! Hey Jitzy, Can't tell Mario to get out of your car. Can tell him to get out of MY car.LOLOL 
And I missed a few CL members myself. See you guys at the next one!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Great Stuff!!! Hey Jitzy, Can't tell Mario to get out of your car. Can tell him to get out of MY car.LOLOL
> And I missed a few CL members myself. See you guys at the next one!!!!


sorry guys its my car:leph: I hope someone from CL wins


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a LOAD of fun...Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. I wish I could have gone.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder if the girl in the white is cheezed off at the girl in the lt blue...for obvious enhancements? lol...excellent pics.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

paint said:


> It was good to meet ya Mike wish could of met up with you guys earlier.Got to talk with Deuce /Robisjebus


I knew there was someone else I ran into I just couldn't remember who. I wish we had a chance to chat a bit but things were out of control.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

The beer Sam is drinking is one of my personal favorites, Magic Hat H.I.P.A. yummy.

That looks like it was an awesome time!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> I wonder if the girl in the white is cheezed off at the girl in the lt blue...for obvious enhancements? lol...excellent pics.


I doubt it they were practical joined at the hip. They went everywhere together and all smiles.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> The beer Sam is drinking is one of my personal favorites, Magic Hat H.I.P.A. yummy.
> 
> That looks like it was an awesome time!


They were giving out free samples of it and a whole lot more beers and booze.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

hey dozer, it was great hanging out with you and doogie at the booth. 

CL REPRESENT!!

whenever you want to delete the pic of my superfatass videotaping sam, go right ahead.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> hey dozer, it was great hanging out with you and doogie at the booth.
> 
> CL REPRESENT!!
> 
> whenever you want to delete the pic of my superfatass videotaping sam, go right ahead.


Then I would have to delete all the pics of me too...


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Then I would have to delete all the pics of me too...


i got tired of lookin at your ugly mug in da booth anyway!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Great Stuff!!! Hey Jitzy, Can't tell Mario to get out of your car. Can tell him to get out of MY car.LOLOL


HAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Being part of the NUB Army....I'll keep it safe till the winner is selected! LOL

Aweome time....I'm gonna post my own thread with pics and such. It was truly the event of events! Representing NUB was just awesome and insane at the same time. Seeing some CL guys was a treat as well. Hooking up with Dozer and Doogie once again....metting MHLATKE, Howland, JimmyRay, Mr.Tapes, Paint, Silent Jon, Happy1 and his brother Shroom91 for the first time was cool! Chuck and his brother Jamie were awesome to hang with for 2 days!!! Not to mention their friends as well who may become members here. And of course working and hangin with Deuce, Walt and Robisjebus was a BLAST!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Damn, that looked like fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Now that looks like too much fun. Glad ya had a good time Dozer


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks like it was a great time. Maybe next year.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

A whole lot of fun in those pics


----------

